# Good Buzzzzzz



## Blackie54 (Sep 13, 2014)

I said in the bigging that it has been 40 years ago. Well yesterday I smoked a 4 day dri, An forget it, nothing got done around here for 5 hrs. So I am going to set a time to smoke an a time not to. Not sure about the strain, It is nivien I think. an the others are called 47 or kush I think. 5 out of 20 plants, Will bag serperate an test each. I am looking for back relief. Till later


----------



## Locked (Sep 13, 2014)

Glad you got some potent smoke B.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 13, 2014)

pics would be dope


----------



## Blackie54 (Sep 13, 2014)

Can't get the pictures to post, In the beginning they did. I can upload but want let me save to the forum.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 13, 2014)

Welcome back to the buzzzzzzz!

Pics or it didn't happen! :giggle:


----------

